# Tiny campers home made



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I like to camp in a RV but sometimes you need something that will go where your tow vehicle can go (besides a tent) The white one is the first one I built, the blue one for a friend and now working on one for another friend after that back to building the one I sold the white one. A link in the event you want to see one built. Its my hobby when the fish are not biting.


----------



## EvansMarine (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice job man!


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Moneymaker. It's a tent with A/C & no bugs.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes it is and I like my ac


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Sea hunt, can you send me your contact info. I know someone wanting to have a camper built, or buy one from you ect. Check your PM's sir.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*more photos micro campers*

1930's reproduction fishing/hunting camper or just a box to keep unwanted visitors.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I like them all., thanks for sharing


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Teardrop Campers*

If you want to see how they are built look at my you tube channel, once there type in m langford home made camper.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

think i saw you headed west on I-10 this past Friday with the little blue box camper. we were headed to Kerville to go camping as well. neat little thing.


----------

